# Rabbits: the truth behind museli foods



## catxx (12 April 2013)

This a recent press release from the Rabbit Welfare Association:

_Our Veterinary Adviser, Richard Saunders, attended the British Small Animal Veterinary Association annual congress at the weekend, where Professor Anna Meredith revealed the findings of the feeding trial that has been carried out by the University of Edinburgh, FERA (Food and Environment Research Agency, a branch of DEFRA), and Burgess.

Previous findings had shown that rabbits only fed muesli became rapidly obese, compared to those on muesli or pellet and hay diets, or hay only diets. The more recent work showed that rabbits which were fed on muesli, with or without hay, developed the first warning signs of dental disease, spent less time in active behaviours (and in some cases chewed flooring materials), and had more uneaten caecotrophs, and abnormally small faecal pellets. They also drank less water, which is an important factor in urinary tract health for rabbits.

Full details will emerge as the work is published in the scientific literature, but these findings provide the first scientific proof that hay based diets, with small, carefully measured amounts of extruded pellet tailored to the needs of the pet rabbit, are better for their health than muesli based diets, with or without hay, for many reasons.

Vets will be more aware now of these findings, being unveiled at a major vet conference, and aim to spread that information at Rabbit Awareness Week events throughout the country. And Pets at Home have taken the decision to remove muesli based diets from their shelves, a move which is to be welcomed, and to be hoped that other retailers will follow._

Rabbit owners - what do yours get? Mine get a handful of Science Selective pellets in the evening, a bowl of veg in the morning, the rest of the time its hay hay and more hay!


----------



## meandmyself (12 April 2013)

Mine are on muesli but they're not fat! They get ad lib hay, greens on a night and a serving of muesli when I'm putting them to bed.


----------



## catxx (12 April 2013)

I think it's no so much the obesity but the dental problems that can be an issue. Granted there are going to be some bunnies who have muesli with no ill-effects! But the risk is still there and it is a very outdated food source for rabbits. 

And to make sure your rabbits really are not fat, have a look here:
http://www.therabbithouse.com/diet/rabbit-weight.asp
We had a rabbit come in to board at the rabbit rescue I volunteer at. He was so fat he was like a beach ball. But the owners were oblivious and even their (rubbish) vet hadn't said anything!


----------



## It's Me Megan (13 April 2013)

Ours get half an egg cup each of pellets, a handful of dark greens/veg/herbs and ad lib hay all day. Occasionally they get a small piece of carrot or apple as a treat if they've been good


----------



## heebiejeebies (20 April 2013)

They wouldn't get muesli in the wild so mine don't get it at all. Instead they have ad lib hay and grass, plenty of fresh fruit and veg and an assortment of different textured things to gnaw on to keep their teeth in good condition. 

Never had a problem.


----------



## Elsiecat (20 April 2013)

Rabbit muesli, hay and veg. 
Hay more than anything though


----------



## catxx (20 April 2013)

Elsiecat said:



			Rabbit muesli, hay and veg. 
Hay more than anything though
		
Click to expand...

would you ever consider switching slowly over to a better pellet?


----------



## meandmyself (20 April 2013)

catxx said:



			I think it's no so much the obesity but the dental problems that can be an issue. Granted there are going to be some bunnies who have muesli with no ill-effects! But the risk is still there and it is a very outdated food source for rabbits. 

And to make sure your rabbits really are not fat, have a look here:
http://www.therabbithouse.com/diet/rabbit-weight.asp
We had a rabbit come in to board at the rabbit rescue I volunteer at. He was so fat he was like a beach ball. But the owners were oblivious and even their (rubbish) vet hadn't said anything!
		
Click to expand...

Mine are really not fat. They're in perfect health (including dental).  I did have them on pellets for a long time but Benji won't eat them! 

I'd say 95% of their diet is hay though, with a few greens and a small amount of muesli. (They have the run of the garden and get the muesli at bedtime so they'll go into the hutch without a fight.)


----------



## GinaB (20 April 2013)

Pellets twice a day, ad lib hay. Currently on Lifecare by Jollyes but trying to source Science Select. I cannot keep weight on Daltry! He's had a full clean bill of health from the vet, eats loads (shoves Panda out of the way and she's bigger!) But just holds no weight


----------



## Nudibranch (25 April 2013)

When I had rabbits they had daily grazing, ad lib hay and straw and, eek, a bowl of muesli! That was back in the days before we realised it wasn't ideal. I'm pleased more attention is being drawn to this issue though, especially with the popularity of lops and dwarfs who are more prone to dental issues. I'll bet a lot of rabbit obesity is down to unsuitably small living spaces though too :-(

I miss my rabbits. Bred dwarf lops as a kid and until recently always had my absolute favourites, French lops. Hopefully in a year or two when I have more time I might get another pair. The dog misses his pals too.


----------



## catxx (25 April 2013)

Tons of Dwarf Lops in rescue  know a few French Lops in rescue too hehehe


----------

